# Should i let my pigeons outside



## BlepTenshi (Nov 13, 2020)

So I've had my pigeon Blep for months and I can tell she wants more flying space, but I'm scared she won't ever come back, she wasn't born with me and I got her from a mall about a mile and a half from here, I was out feeding the pigeons like I usually did and I saw her white body under my leg so I picked her up, she has a white body with grey wings and black dots on her face. I had never seen a white pigeon before and she was extremely tame so I brought her home. (I was scared she would be hit by a car) I keep her in my room and recently my sister got a new male pigeon that she hangs out with a lot. I know she wants more room to fly but I'm scared something will happen to her or that she just won't want to come back. I just want advice since technically she's a feral pigeon and I haven't really had much experience in keeping a pigeon for this long.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Don't let her out. Being white as well, she will be easy prey for a hawk or other predator. You said she was tame when you found her. Obviously her previous owner let her out and that's why she ended up on the streets.

Do you have space to built them an outside aviary?


----------



## BlepTenshi (Nov 13, 2020)

Marina B said:


> Don't let her out. Being white as well, she will be easy prey for a hawk or other predator. You said she was tame when you found her. Obviously her previous owner let her out and that's why she ended up on the streets.
> 
> Do you have space to built them an outside aviary?


we have a small hutch outside but it's like 5 feet w/l also we don't have hawks here or any other predators that eat pigeons, the only reason she would die would be being run over by a car. I'm almost sure no one in this town owns pigeons currently, also it was my first time seeing her in that spot and I had previously seen a different pigeon who moved here a couple of months ago and assumed that was her mom. By tame I mean when I brought her inside she let me pick her up and doesn't really care about me as long as I'm at least 1 foot away from her. She isn't stupid and she knows to be afraid of some people that she should be scared of (like my dad) the pigeon I mentioned is basically tame but he is still a bit scared of being about 3ft near me and hates being held. They are both squeakers and in term of preditors there are only eagles here who basically only eat dead fish, also they might be gone by now but we have tons of pigeons here and there is a flock bout 2 yards from here so they would probably go to that flock with those pigeons. tbh I'm just scared she will abandon me, I've had feral pigeons before and they always go to there old flocks when they abandon me. anyways i hope this helps.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Why don't you build them an outside aviary if possible. Large enough for both of them. Pigeons just love being outside.


----------



## BlepTenshi (Nov 13, 2020)

Marina B said:


> Why don't you build them an outside aviary if possible. Large enough for both of them. Pigeons just love being outside.


I want to but I'm bad with power tools I probably don't have enough wood it rains a lot here and we don't have much back-yard room, however once my mom moves out I'm pretty sure I'll have her room so I could probably have big windows in it with screening so they can enjoy the fresh air, plus I'm pretty sure my mom's room is bigger than mine. I named the feral boi shadow since in the dark he's basically just a shadow that's hardly visible, he's gotten a bit tamer and he likes to sit on my shoulder. Anyways that's all that I really have to say in terms of the outside aviary (I also forgot to mention that we have 6 dogs that would torment the pigeons, 2 of them have killed out pet ducks before saddly)


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Using her room sounds good. You can turn it into a nice aviary.


----------



## BlepTenshi (Nov 13, 2020)

Marina B said:


> Using her room sounds good. You can turn it into a nice aviary.


yeah I hope it works out okay, it has a pretty nice view and the sun shines through the window on sunny days without it being in direct sunlight.


----------

